

Ask HN: Where does one sell their online business? - timjahn

I have a friend who is looking to sell their business.  It involves online media as well as in person events.  Where should I point them to in terms of resources?<p>I've found sites like http://www.bizbuysell.com and http://www.acquisitionsdirect.com, but I've never used them myself so I don't know how reputable/effective they are.
======
jaz
Is Flippa [0] not an option?

[0] <http://www.flippa.com>

~~~
jyu
Seconding Flippa. There are real deep pocketed buyers on Flippa and real sites
that go for six figures fairly regularly.

~~~
timjahn
I always thought Flippa was for solely online businesses where the website was
the core of the business. The business in question here isn't one of those
though. A significant part of the revenue is generated through offline
happenings, although the website promotes the offline happenings and the
actual ticket sales occur online.

